# Links to Tree ID and other links



## webbie

Here is a hearth wiki link which has lots of info on Tree Species and ID:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/tree-id/

Link on Wood Drying
http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/for/for55/for55.htm

If you like, suggest other good links by sending them to me by PM and I will enter them in this sticky.
Or, put them in as a reply and I will edit and clean it up.


----------



## snowleopard

Here's a fun site, depending upon how you define fun, of course: 
http://www.travisindustries.com/CostOfHeating_WkSht.asp


----------



## TreePointer

Enter a common name here and you will get good information (with pictures):
http://cnre.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/factsheets.cfm


----------



## midwestcoast

Posted by "nrford' in another thread.  Uses the latin names grouped under the common family names. Good info & pics:  http://mushroomexpert.com/trees/index.html


----------



## Woody Stover

BTU link:
http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/W/AE_wood_heat_value_BTU.html


----------



## Senatormofo

Firewood heat content, burning characteristics, and overall quality. Good Info!
http://www.thefireplacechannel.com/burningwood.html


----------



## Redlegs

Respectfully submitted for your consideration: 

A table showing wood type by species, weight, and BTU output.
http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm

A table for log weight by species and demensions.
http://sca.isa-arbor.com/PDFs/Green Log Weights by Mark Adams.pdf
I think I'll print this and keep it with me in the field.

A calculator for log weight.
http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight


----------



## Jon1270

Hardwoods categorized by size and distribution of pores visible in end grain


----------



## Redbarn

Some usefull links that cover the drying of wood in stacks.
These were posted in a recent "to top cover or not" post.

http://www.aqfairbanks.com/wp-content/uploads/Wood-Storage-Best-Practices-Final-Report-2.pdf

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr29.pdf

http://www.fs.fed.us/pnw/pubs/pnw_rn450.pdf


----------



## StihlHead

Some design models and examples of solar wood drying 'kilns':

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WoodDrying/wood_kiln.htm


----------



## farmboy05

ISU forestry have a few good guides on IDing trees in Iowa and surrounding areas here:

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/forestry/iowa_trees/tree_id.html

There are some other guides and methods on the left side of the page in the "Tree Identification" pull down.
They also have a link there to help to ID the type of tree by the wood alone. Although the font they used is horrible and barely readable.


----------

